
Apache Spark on Kubernetes - banzaipipeline
https://banzaicloud.com/blog/spotguides-spark/
======
diehunde
There's still a lot of development on the Kubernetes features for Spark. If
you are really thinking about moving your production jobs from Yarn or Mesos
to Kubernetes, wait until version 3.0 comes out.

